# Changar



## Arpin

Hola,

en cierta zona de Extremadura utilizamos la palabra changar, aunque en verdad la pronunciamos como eschangar o exchangar. Este verbo aparece en el DRAE.

Me gustaría saber si lo utilizáis en vuestros países y si tiene el sentido de roto. 

También, si hay algún español que conoce esta palabra, me dijera la zona en la que se conoce dicha palabra.

Saludos a todos


----------



## litelchau

Hola Arpin:
En el norte de Huelva usamos esa palabra para indicar que un aparato no funciona. Incluso para decir que algo no nos funciona como debiera:

_El televisor está/ se ha changado.
Tengo el estómago un poco changado.
Si se te changa el ordenador, avisa a un técnico._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Existe y es de uso común, pero tiene un significado completamente diferente, aparentemente porque tienen un origen también diferente.* Changa* -según el DRAE del gallego-portugués- es un trabajo transitorio y con baja retribución. *Changar* es ocuparse en trabajos transitorios, hacer changas (también tiene un uso que creo más moderno: ejercer la prostitución). *Changador*, quien hace trabajos transitorios.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es un derivado de *plango* (sacudir, golpear, destrozar a golpes). El paso de _*pl*_- inicial a *ch*- indica su origen no castellano. Será uno de tantos leonesismos que hay en Extremadura. De la misma familia es el gallego _changallo, changa_, etc


----------



## Arpin

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> * Changa* -según el DRAE del gallego-portugués- es un trabajo transitorio y con baja retribución.



Gracias. Pero en el DRAE aparece de origen quichua. Por eso quería saber si la utilizan en sudamérica


----------



## Arpin

XiaoRoel said:


> Es un derivado de *plango* (sacudir, golpear, destrozar a golpes). El paso de _*pl*_- inicial a *ch*- indica su origen no castellano. Será uno de tantos leonesismos que hay en Extremadura. De la misma familia es el gallego _changallo, changa_, etc



Gracias. La palabra _plango_ ¿de dónde es o a qué idioma pertenece? en el DRAE no viene. 

Por otro lado _changallo, changa_ ¿qué significan en castellano?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Ynez

Aquí decimos "changarse" (lo de la "es" será en tu pueblo  ). Al ver lo que decías de "es" he visto que también viene en el diccionario "escacharrar/se", que también la usamos al suroeste de tu pueblo.



Me acabo de dar cuenta de que la parte más graciosa es lo del origen quichua.


----------



## Arpin

Ynez said:


> Aquí decimos "changarse" (lo de la "es" será en tu pueblo  ). Al ver lo que decías de "es" he visto que también viene en el diccionario "escacharrar/se", que también la usamos al suroeste de tu pueblo.



Sí, efectivamente, escacharrarse también la utilizamos, pero hay distinción entre changarse y escacharrarse.

Sobre lo de la "es" antes de changar no he querido profundizar en el sonido. No utilizamos el sonido fuerte como puede ser "es" o "ex", sino un sonido suave, fino diría yo, no de pueblo sino como de ciudad , sería algo como la _s_ líquida, o siseo. Lógicamente el anteponer dicho sonido es incorrecto


----------



## Ynez

Arpin said:


> Sí, efectivamente, escacharrarse también la utilizamos, pero hay distinción entre changarse y escacharrarse.
> 
> Sobre lo de la "es" antes de changar no he querido profundizar en el sonido. No utilizamos el sonido fuerte como puede ser "es" o "ex", sino un sonido suave, fino diría yo, no de pueblo sino como de ciudad , sería algo como la _s_ líquida, o siseo. Lógicamente el anteponer dicho sonido es incorrecto



En el diccionario de arriba viene como ejemplo para "escacharrar":

_Se me ha escacharrado la moto._


Ejemplo en el cual también podríamos perfectamente decir:

_Se me ha (s)changao' la moto._ (Este es uno de esos ejemplos que no cualquiera puede decir como "chang*ado*"... )

Es curioso que no aparezcan en el DRAE como "coloquial". Bueno, "changar" no vendrá como coloquial porque tiene origen quichua. 


Tiene pinta de difícil esa pronunciación vuestra de la palabra.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Arpin said:


> Gracias. Pero en el DRAE aparece de origen quichua. Por eso quería saber si la utilizan en sudamérica


En América del Sur no lo sé. En Uruguay es completamente desconocido con el significado que da el DRAE: romper, descomponer, etc.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Plango* es latín.


----------



## Wolfito

Para decir que algo no funciona, se descompuso, o está roto por acá decimos que se chingó. Por ejemplo, me chingué el brazo cuando era niño. me rompí el radio y el cúbito por andar saltando en el cofre de un volteo al caer. Estuve enyesado 4 meses. Aún tengo las marcas de la fractura doble. Por poco y no la libro (no me salvo) de una operación.


----------



## Ynez

Aquí para el brazo no sería normal decir ni "changar" ni "chingar", pero he ido al hilo de "chingar" para contarte cómo podría usar "chingar" (y porque me gustaría saber si en la zona de Arpin también se usa/usaba).


----------



## Arpin

No entiendo muy bien a Ynez en este último comentario.  

Para mí algo que se"schanga" es cualquier artilugio que pueda llevar elementos mecánicos y que éstos han dejado de funcionar ( Sas'changao).

Por mi zona, lo de chingar, no lo he oído en este sentido, si no en otro distinto. Y la verdad que si se utiliza con alguna parte del cuerpo puede levantar sorpresa

_Usó de tal forma su porra que me chingó la boca _


----------



## ManPaisa

> *changar**.* (Del quichua _chamkay_, majar, estropear).
> * 1.     * tr. Romper, descomponer, destrozar.


En Colombia, donde el español tiene algunas (no muchas) influencias del quechua, nunca he oído _changar_, ni nada que se le parezca.  Tal vez al sur del país, donde el castellano tiene más adstrato indígena.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia, donde el español tiene algunas (no muchas) influencias del quechua, nunca he oído _changar_, ni nada que se le parezca.  Tal vez al sur del país, donde el castellano tiene más sustrato indígena.



Que no se changuen las cosas en el norte de Colombia y que se changuen en este remoto rincón del planeta, gracias a la influencia quichua, es realmente sorprendente.


----------



## Bostru

Curiosa palabra. Por lo menos aquí no la usamos. Pero para ese sentido nosotros usamos vulgarmente 'despichado', hasta como verbo: 'despichar', y sustantivo: 'despiche' (pero este viene siendo como 'desmadre', 'alboroto', 'problema'...).


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Que no se changuen las cosas en el norte de Colombia y que se changuen en este remoto rincón del planeta, gracias a la influencia quichua, es realmente sorprendente.



Totalmente de acuerdo.  Me gusta más la explicación de Xiao que la de la Irreal.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo he escuchado tanto _sa changao_ como _sa e(s/x)changao _(haciendo la típica ese aspirada). Yo particularmente uso esta última.
Siempre me ha molestado sobremanera no saber escribir la palabra al no existir ningún diccionario, que yo sepa, que recoja esta y otras palabras de la tierra verde, blanca y negra.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues para nota es la derivación del caló de *chingar*. Cuando es otro occidentalismo derivado del latín *clingo*, _apretar, ceñir, rodear_. Que es verbo diferente de *changar*. Existe en gallego (chingar) y en portugués (xingar < chingar) que no creo que hayan sufrido influencias de la lengua de los gitanos. Los académicos sabrán .


----------



## Ynez

pickypuck said:


> Yo he escuchado tanto _sa changao_ como _sa e(s/x)changao _(haciendo la típica ese aspirada). Yo particularmente uso esta última.
> Siempre me ha molestado sobremanera no saber escribir la palabra al no existir ningún diccionario, que yo sepa, que recoja esta y otras palabras de la tierra verde, blanca y negra.
> 
> Saludos.



Estás equivocado, paisano. "Changar" viene en el diccionario con el significado que nosotros le damos, y no es ni vulgar ni coloquial. Es de origen quichua.

Ve a verla al DRAE.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ynez, lo del origen quitchua no se lo creen ni ellos (los académicos). Ya me dirás como llegó a Galicia o a Extremadura y el norte de Huelva y es de uso tan común. Además de, como dije antes, haber un verbo latino que la explica perfectamente. Fantasías académicas como la de _chingar_ del caló.


----------



## pickypuck

Ynez said:


> Estás equivocado, paisano. "Changar" viene en el diccionario con el significado que nosotros le damos, y no es ni vulgar ni coloquial. Es de origen quichua.
> 
> Ve a verla al DRAE.


 
Tengo la costumbre de leer todos los mensajes de un hilo y ya había visto que se mencionaba _changar_. Pero yo me refiero a e(s/x)changar que no sé si va con ese, con equis, con otras letras, etc. Siento no haber sido más específico. 

Saluditos.


----------



## Ynez

Ya, Xiao, yo tampoco me creo lo del origen quichua, pero aquí eso suena muy exótico y muy bien. 

Ah, pickypuck, no había entendido que te referías a la otra versión.


----------



## Pinairun

Changar, chancar... CHANCAR: Chamqay. 
_Chamqay_ - v.tr. Triturar, quebrantar, cascar.

Alguien debió de traerla...


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Changar, chancar... CHANCAR: Chamqay.
> _Chamqay_ - v.tr. Triturar, quebrantar, cascar.
> 
> Alguien debió de traerla...



Y se la llevó enterita, porque no dejó restos...

Ah, no. Esperemos a ver qué dicen peruanos, ecuatorianos y bolivianos.  Esos sí saben del quechua.


----------



## Popescu

Norte de Huelva, Extremadura, Galicia, Portugal...no viene del quichua es una zona común en muchas palabras, ésta es una de ellas, ya si me dicen que se usa en Salamanca ya es un "No" rotundo. 
Me parece que tiene un paralelismo con el "guaje" asturiano, !Ay, académicos!


----------



## Bostru

Pienso que la justificación etimológica de 'changar' puede contener más elementos a considerar (históricos, migratorios, comerciales, usos de moda, y quién sabe qué otros que no tenemos así tan a la mano) y ser más compleja de lo que puede parecernos a simple vista. Por lo que a mí opinión el hacer hipótesis etimológicas espontáneas está muy bien, pero afirmar con un ''No rotundo'' su origen oficial, está un poco fuera de lugar.


----------



## Ynez

¿Tú conoces la palabra "changar", Bostru?


----------



## XiaoRoel

El no rotundo al origen quitchua viene de aplicar la famosa navaja de Ockham: si se puede derivar sin dificultades del latín _plango_, ¿para qué buscar una etimología andina a una palabra que es de uso corriente en el occidente de la P.I.?


----------



## Armandoo

Arpin said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría saber si lo utilizáis en vuestros países y si tiene el sentido de roto.


 
Pues en México nunca lo he escuchado, y desconosco totalmente el significado.


----------



## Bostru

Ynez said:


> ¿Tú conoces la palabra "changar", Bostru?


 
No, nunca antes en mi vida la había escuchado. Pero todos los hispanohablantes muy probablemente conocen por ejemplo la palabra 'rojo' o 'cosa', y no por eso todos saben profesionalmente su origen.
El hecho de usar una palabra no lo faculta a uno como lexicógrafo experto en ella, sino sólo como usuario por azar (que bien sí cuenta mucho para efectos de usos u otros aspectos idiomáticos contemporáneos, pero no así etimológicos), por lo que no es suficiente un ''yo creo'', ''a mí me suena'', ''mi abuela siempre ha dicho'', ''en todas las provincias de tal país la usan'' o cualquier otra experiencia personal como argumento válido para dejarse contradecir de forma tan segura a instituciones llenas de documentos y expertos que han dedicado su vida a ello por demasiados años.
No es que la AALE (que incluye a la RAE) u otras parecidas sean inmunes a equívocos, pues perfectamente el origen de 'changar' puede ser otro, pero yo lo pensaría mejor antes de hacer una afirmación omnipotente en contra como la de Popescu, y menos aún en el campo de la Etimología.


----------



## Ynez

Bostru, como _usuaria_ de la palabra te puedo decir que la definición de esa palabra es incorrecta, porque como puedes ver no se usa en todas partes, y el diccionario no explica dónde se usa. En Uruguay significa algo distinto de lo que dice el DRAE. He visto otras palabras que pertenecen a un nivel más estándar del lenguaje y vienen clasificadas como "coloquial".

Todo esto me hace pensar que los de la RAE no saben ni cómo ni dónde se usa, así que de su visión etimológica me puedo fiar aún menos, sobre todo cuando hasta ahora solo hemos visto que se use en territorios muy alejados de la influencia quichua.

Incluso si alguien cercano a los quichua nos dijera que se usa en su zona con el mismo significado que aparece en el DRAE, poder saber cómo esa palabra se extendió a partir de 1970 (primera aparición en el DRAE) por una franja de la península que no comparte hoy en día televisión común sería toda una aventura.


----------



## Bostru

Ynez, yo más bien pienso que le falta registrar _todas_ las acepciones. Y con respecto a su uso en territorios alejados repito lo dicho en mi mensaje antepasado, hay muchos elementos a conciderar, más allá de los obvios o de los que podemos tener facil acceso, el asunto es complejo.
Una cosa es creer que se sabe y otra muy distinta saber, por eso yo voy con las opiniones y no con las afirmaciones, máxime si no se es un experto en la rama.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues entonces hazme caso. Se supone que yo soy experto en el tema.


----------



## Bostru

No dudo que seás experto y que tengás todas las competencias necesarias para desarrollar estudios serios y sus textos respectivos; de lo que no estoy tan seguro es de la información a la que tenés acceso, una cosa son las universidades y la bibliografía académica y otra los bancos privados de información que atesoran y que van compilando con el día a día una institución como la AALE, que sólo ellos tienen a mano, que no se compra en las librerías hasta que de hecho ellos mismos la publiquen ya depurada y lista para salir al mercado.
Insisto, no estoy afirmando que ni la tuya ni la de la academia ni ninguna otra sean *la* respuesta, sino que es más prudente y profesional según mi opinión, ofrecer hipótesis que afirmaciones omnipotentes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero en este caso no hay hipótesis que valga. Está más claro que el agua.
Creo que desconoces la evolución del latín hispánico y las variedades lingüísticas que de él derivan. Esta palabra es clarísimamente un occidentalismo de raíz latina. Y punto. No es una afirmación  omnipotentes, es una vida entera estudiando estas (y otras) cuestiones.
Si dos y dos suman cuatro, pues suman cuatro. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!
Además, en cuestiones etimológicas las opiniones de las academias no tienen demasiado valor: sólo tienes que repasar de la _a_ a la _zeta_ el diccionario académico para darte cuenta. Tuvieron su época de arabismos, ahora de indigenismos y caló, y mañana no sé por donde saldrán.
La seriedad de las academias entre filólogos profesionales no es demasiado estimada.


----------



## Bostru

Concuerdo con vos excepto en lo de 2 + 2 son 4, en el sentido de que si fuera tan requete obvio pues no saldría así en el DRAE, alguna ambivalencia o complicación ha de tener.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En cuestiones de creencias no entro.


----------



## Arpin

Bueno, entro al trapo. 

Por las respuestas intuyo que no es quechua, pero tampoco me acaba de convencer, aunque hasta ahora es la más aproximada, el cambio que propone Xiao: pl por ch. ¿Podrías indicar alguna otra palabra latina que comience por pl y se haya transformado en otra castellana que empiece por ch?

Por otro lado, he visto otra palabra quechua "chancar" que no la conocía. Quizás por la forma de pronunciarla, ¿puede ser de procedencia francesa? Recordad que yo la había oído como schangar o exchangar


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es que la palabra _no es castellana de origen_, sino gallega o leonesa occidental, en los que el latín _pl_- inicial evoluciona a _ch_- (_plaga > chaga; pluuia > chuvia_). El sustrato extremeño es leonés y gallego (por las repoblaciones cuando la reconquista, ya que era del reino de León, como Galicia, Asturias y Portugal).
Otra palabra con /ch/ en español que denuncia su origen gallego (-cl- > -ch-) es _macho_ (<_masculus_) que en castellano hubiese dado algo como _majo_.


----------

